# Road bike for under £100?



## TobyM (6 Aug 2011)

I've been into mountain biking for a few years now, and regularly do reasonably long trips with a mixture of on and off-road and have been clocking up the miles recently. While I was clocking up some more miles on my mountain bike, I realised I was starting to enjoy the sense of achievement when you arrive somewhere miles away at a certain time more than I enjoy doing off road trips, which nearly always take a long time and use a lot of energy, without much gain. Of course, I still very much enjoy the thrill of navigating a narrow track, but I'm beginning to think it may perhaps be time to venture into the world of road biking. 

My question is, though, how do I start? I've been looking at the Carrera range from Halfords and, in particular, the Carrera Virtuoso, which currently retails for £330. However, being only 16, I don't feel that I can really afford to spend close to £350 on a bike that I might be looking to upgrade in a couple of years time, especially with the prospect of university looming! I want to know if it's possible to buy a good, solid road bike which will get me places quicker and help me build up my fitness at the same time, for under £100.. I am, of course, willing to buy second hand!

However, please bear in mind that I currently have a mountain bike with lock out forks which I could relatively easily purchase slicks on - so I'm looking for something which is going to be beneficial over my current mountain bike!


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Aug 2011)

I bought a secondhand mid nineties road bike with a Sora groupset for 60 quid a few years ago. It had no wheels and needed a chain and cassette but after getting the bits it stood me at just over a hundred, I rode quite a few thousand miles on it and was a revelation compared to my old slicked up mtb, so yes it is possible but you have to be a little canny.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> My question is, though, how do I start? I've been looking at the Carrera range from Halfords and, in particular, the Carrera Virtuoso, which currently retails for £330. However, being only 16, I don't feel that I can really afford to spend close to £350 on a bike that I might be looking to upgrade in a couple of years time, especially with the prospect of university looming! I want to know if it's possible to buy a good, solid road bike which will get me places quicker and help me build up my fitness at the same time, for under £100.. I am, of course, willing to buy second hand!



I got my race bike as a gift from my parents when I was 15. Turned out they got it from argos for £250. It is the cheapest you can buy a brand new race bike for. the quality is good enough and it has all the right stuff, drop bars, shimano gears, etc..., but as it is made out of steel, it is very heavy. I do manage to keep up with other cyclists though. 

For under £100, I suggest you look on ebay as that will be the cheapest. You will most probably end up with quite an old bike as well. Unfortunately


----------



## TobyM (6 Aug 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> I bought a secondhand mid nineties road bike with a Sora groupset for 60 quid a few years ago. It had no wheels and needed a chain and cassette but after getting the bits it stood me at just over a hundred, I rode quite a few thousand miles on it and was a revelation compared to my old slicked up mtb, so yes it is possible but you have to be a little canny.




I think I will have to do something like this. Perhaps looking at the classifieds on here I will find something? I can probably stretch to more than £100, but I'd rather not!



Matthew_T said:


> I got my race bike as a gift from my parents when I was 15. Turned out they got it from argos for £250. It is the cheapest you can buy a brand new race bike for. the quality is good enough and it has all the right stuff, drop bars, shimano gears, etc..., but as it is made out of steel, it is very heavy. I do manage to keep up with other cyclists though.
> 
> For under £100, I suggest you look on ebay as that will be the cheapest. You will most probably end up with quite an old bike as well. Unfortunately



I've come to a similar conclusion, which is why I've been looking at the Halfords bikes. It would be interesting to know if I can pick up a second hand carerra for not too much...

As for eBay, I find it's not what it once was - everyone looks on it, and it becomes almost impossible to find a bargain! A lot of road bikes sell for barely less than they would new!


----------



## Red Light (6 Aug 2011)

Unfortunately you've missed the CTC York Cycle Rally auction for this year where I've picked up some really nice road bikes for £20-40

Keep an eye on the police auctions of stolen bikes. They might have a real auction in your area if you ask or they have an on-line auction site

Otherwise its eBay, Gumtree, Craigslist etc if you want a reasonable bike for under £100


----------



## ChrisRicho (6 Aug 2011)

Just looking on ebay there are plenty you can pick up quite cheap.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blade-Ver...=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2c5e5a1538#ht_500wt_949

I would maybe say maybe the front forks need looking at on this bike though...


----------



## TobyM (6 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Unfortunately you've missed the CTC York Cycle Rally auction for this year where I've picked up some really nice road bikes for £20-40
> 
> Keep an eye on the police auctions of stolen bikes. They might have a real auction in your area if you ask or they have an on-line auction site
> 
> Otherwise its eBay, Gumtree, Craigslist etc if you want a reasonable bike for under £100




What about carboot sales and the like? Do you think I'd see something worth buying if I visited a few?



ChrisRicho said:


> Just looking on ebay there are plenty you can pick up quite cheap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.u...38#ht_500wt_949
> 
> I would maybe say maybe the front forks need looking at on this bike though...



Is this pretty much the same as this? http://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=210-8498
If so, I'm not sure if £50 or whatever it sells for is really that big an improvement!


----------



## cloggsy (6 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> Is this pretty much the same as this? http://direct.tesco....ges/?R=210-8498
> If so, I'm not sure if £50 or whatever it sells for is really that big an improvement!



Have you read the reviews on the Tesco BSO Bike?


----------



## ChrisRicho (6 Aug 2011)

I more put this as i was laughing at the forks and it shows that £100 is a difficult budget to achieve.






You need to really search by area on ebay.


----------



## chillyuk (6 Aug 2011)

This cost me around the £100 mark. The basic bike was £30 off Ebay (collected so no postage) and I have spent about £70 on it to get it into good condition. You have to be very patient. it took me several months for the right bike to come along at the right price and the right distance away.


----------



## TobyM (6 Aug 2011)

cloggsy said:


> Have you read the reviews on the Tesco BSO Bike?




Don't worry, I've already decided never to buy a cheap bike like that - It would just fall apart!



ChrisRicho said:


> I more put this as i was laughing at the forks and it shows that £100 is a difficult budget to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I'll be honest I never looked much at the picture before - lets hope it didn't come like that! I think the seller may want to turn his forks the right way round and repost the listing..

As for a £100 bike, I've now decided I'm prepared to stretch to £200. I'm far too impatient to wait another 6 months for a bargain to come along in my area!



chillyuk said:


> This cost me around the £100 mark. The basic bike was £30 off Ebay (collected so no postage) and I have spent about £70 on it to get it into good condition. You have to be very patient. it took me several months for the right bike to come along at the right price and the right distance away.



I think this is the kind of thing I'll have to do - I've got a friend who had a Carrera Virtuoso for a couple of years as his first bike, then upgraded to something much older, but lighter and faster, that he picked up for £50 out the local paper. 

Also, is that a Halfords wireless cycle computer you've got there? Or is it some other brand? Mine recently died just before a trip to the forest of dean so I'll never know how far I went, seeing as it's impossible to work it out on the map seeing as half the day was spent 'exploring' and the map was put away  Having said that, it would appear to have regained life somehow.. perhaps if it dies again I'll get some new batteries.


Do you think it would be possible to pick up a good, solid but light frame and build up a bike for under £200? I'm prepared to buy second hand parts.


----------



## chillyuk (6 Aug 2011)

ChrisRicho said:


> Just looking on ebay there are plenty you can pick up quite cheap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.u...38#ht_500wt_949
> 
> I would maybe say maybe the front forks need looking at on this bike though...



I wonder how many miles (or yards) he has ridden like that.


----------



## TobyM (6 Aug 2011)

chillyuk said:


> I wonder how many miles (or yards) he has ridden like that.



Hopefully, he hasn't left his driveway. But the tires do look vaguely used.. it's quite worrying!


----------



## chillyuk (6 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> Do you think it would be possible to pick up a good, solid but light frame and build up a bike for under £200? I'm prepared to buy second hand parts.



Yes, assuming you can find the second hand parts. It could be worth considering it as a longer term winter project. Buy a frame, then list all the bits you want, and begin getting them from wherever you can. Join Freecycle and put a wanted ad on for old bike parts. You could be amazed at what can be offered. Car boot sales are a good source where you may even find a complete bike. Saw a guy at a car boot a few weeks with a very decrepid Raleigh Pursuit asking £250. Very rare and very collectable he told me. He seemed quite offended for some reason when I laughed in his face.

You say build a bike for around £200. If you can stretch to that have a look at the bike of one of the members on here, Angelfishsolo. Looking on the web they seem to get reasonable reviews, and there is one with different gear shifters within that budget. I'm sure Angelfish would be pleased to tell you more.

The computer on my Raleigh is indeed a Halfords 6 function wireless. Don't forget there are two batteries, one in the main unit and one in the transmitter on the forks.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Aug 2011)

£200 will get you one of these. I bought one not expecting much but it has proved itself to be a very worth machine. It doesn't have STI shifters which may put some people of but I have found it to be a great bike.


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2011)

Clubs sometimes have good value youth bikes, as riders progress and upgrade sometimes the parents just want rid of the bikes (to make space for the new) and are happy to hand them down to another enthusiastic junior. On the off chance you could check out some clubs near you.


----------



## chillyuk (6 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> £200 will get you one of these. I bought one not expecting much but it has proved itself to be a very worth machine. It doesn't have STI shifters which may put some people of but I have found it to be a great bike.



They are yellow so must be good


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Aug 2011)

chillyuk said:


> They are yellow so must be good



Well I did 151km on it yesterday and the only issue I had was one stiff link (easily fixed and caused by me forgetting to lube the chain  and yes I like Yellow bikes, Yellow bikes are cool


----------



## TobyM (6 Aug 2011)

chillyuk said:


> Yes, assuming you can find the second hand parts. It could be worth considering it as a longer term winter project. Buy a frame, then list all the bits you want, and begin getting them from wherever you can. Join Freecycle and put a wanted ad on for old bike parts. You could be amazed at what can be offered. Car boot sales are a good source where you may even find a complete bike. Saw a guy at a car boot a few weeks with a very decrepid Raleigh Pursuit asking £250. Very rare and very collectable he told me. He seemed quite offended for some reason when I laughed in his face.
> 
> You say build a bike for around £200. If you can stretch to that have a look at the bike of one of the members on here, Angelfishsolo. Looking on the web they seem to get reasonable reviews, and there is one with different gear shifters within that budget. I'm sure Angelfish would be pleased to tell you more.
> 
> The computer on my Raleigh is indeed a Halfords 6 function wireless. Don't forget there are two batteries, one in the main unit and one in the transmitter on the forks.


I think it's the battery in the transmitter which is causing problems, as the main unit still displays the time. I have only had it since Easter though, but it's done over 600 miles  Also, the transmitter's taken quite a bashing off road, which probably hasn't helped. 



Angelfishsolo said:


> Well I did 151km on it yesterday and the only issue I had was one stiff link (easily fixed and caused by me forgetting to lube the chain  and yes I like Yellow bikes, Yellow bikes are cool




This bike looks interesting, how much does it weigh? And yellow is indeed cool




I was looking at the Carrera TDF which I can probably find second hand for £200, so could be comparable to the Viking.. I would like STI shifters but at my budget, I guess I can't be fussy!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> I think it's the battery in the transmitter which is causing problems, as the main unit still displays the time. I have only had it since Easter though, but it's done over 600 miles  Also, the transmitter's taken quite a bashing off road, which probably hasn't helped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It weights 11kg in 59 size. It does however ride lighter if that makes sense.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Aug 2011)

If your budget is stuck at £100 then as has been stated, second hand is the way to go, you really have no other viable options unless you want to buy a piece of pig iron that will maybe get you to the shops and back once or twice before it disintegrates in to a pile of knackered components.


----------



## TobyM (6 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> It weights 11kg in 59 size. It does however ride lighter if that makes sense.


That's pretty much the same as the Carrera TDF, maybe a bit lighter. I've found a TDF for sale which apparently is in 'mint condition' and has only been used 6-7 times and they want £120 for it, on a classifieds site. I think I might go for this, as I like the idea of STI shifters 



smokeysmoo said:


> If your budget is stuck at £100 then as has been stated, second hand is the way to go, you really have no other viable options unless you want to buy a piece of pig iron that will maybe get you to the shops and back once or twice before it disintegrates in to a pile of knackered components.


I've decided to perhaps raise my budget to £200, but would like to be able to do something for £100! As far as I can tell, to achieve a base level of quality, it works a bit like this:

< £100 - A LOT of effort, second hand, and purchased part by part over a few months
< £200 - (with the possible exception of the Viking, mentioned previously) a little effort to find a reasonable second hand bike
< £300 - New, and of a similar quality to the second hand bikes
> £300 - At about £400 quality starts to increase, up until £1000 - £1500 at which point you start paying very high prices for the little more than a few grams
At least, that's how it appears to me.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> That's pretty much the same as the Carrera TDF, maybe a bit lighter. I've found a TDF for sale which apparently is in 'mint condition' and has only been used 6-7 times and they want £120 for it, on a classifieds site. I think I might go for this, as I like the idea of STI shifters



Ask a few questions about the bike. Strange(ish) to find such a new bike for sale at that sort of cost me thinks.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2011)

I went through the same process as you, increasingly bored with the MTB scene and on the lookout for a cheap road bike. I found one in as new condition at a LBS for £150, a steel Peugeot, which is still giving good service to a friend. 

I just wish I had started road riding 22 years ago: I am so much fitter now than when I was just mountain biking.


----------



## TobyM (6 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Ask a few questions about the bike. Strange(ish) to find such a new bike for sale at that sort of cost me thinks.


It is strange to see a new bike like thiis, and it does look to be high quality. I am slightly put off by the idea of no STI shifters, and am drawn to the idea of getting a second hand bike as you usually get more for your money.



Globalti said:


> I went through the same process as you, increasingly bored with the MTB scene and on the lookout for a cheap road bike. I found one in as new condition at a LBS for £150, a steel Peugeot, which is still giving good service to a friend.
> 
> I just wish I had started road riding 22 years ago: I am so much fitter now than when I was just mountain biking.


I agree, and what I regret more is the amount of money I've ended up throwing at my mountain bike over the past few years - new forks, chainset, wheels, tyres, brakes, seat and post.. I should have just saved it all and got a road bike ages ago!



I have seen a Specialized Allez, not sure what year but have asked the seller, for £150 - if it fits, that sounds like a good purchase to me, especially seeing as specialized bikes don't seem to lose their value as much as others!


----------



## TobyM (7 Aug 2011)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034269522/81729567.html

This is in Hereford (I can get there on the train in half an hour), and looks to be quite good - it looks like it has a carbon fork as well, so for £150 I thought this looked pretty good! However, the frame size is 52cm and I'm just under 5'8" and possibly set to grow.. Would it be too small for me?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> http://www.preloved....2/81729567.html
> 
> This is in Hereford (I can get there on the train in half an hour), and looks to be quite good - it looks like it has a carbon fork as well, so for £150 I thought this looked pretty good! However, the frame size is 52cm and I'm just under 5'8" and possibly set to grow.. Would it be too small for me?



Yep too small 

This is a rough guide.

*
*


----------



## TobyM (7 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Yep too small
> 
> This is a rough guide.
> 
> ...



Damn





I'm still interested in the Viking (having spent all day trawling classifieds), what is the gear shifter like on it?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are rocker switches on the flats. The front is a friction shifter, the rear a basic SIS system. Not that hard to get used to using especily if you are used to any kind of thumb shifter. It has a 53 39 front and a 14 28 rear.


----------



## TobyM (7 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> They are rocker switches on the flats. The front is a friction shifter, the rear a basic SIS system. Not that hard to get used to using especily if you are used to any kind of thumb shifter. It has a 53 39 front and a 14 28 rear.



Cheers


----------



## redeye (8 Aug 2011)

What about this, new for £140?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TEMAN-Rac...0738835236?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4aad863b24


----------



## TobyM (8 Aug 2011)

redeye said:


> What about this, new for £140?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.u...=item4aad863b24


It's too big for me unfortunately, and at that price I'm not sure how many miles I'm going to be able to cover before bits start falling off! Also, as mentioned earlier, I was looking for one with STI shifters I'm afraid. Thanks for the link though


----------



## Red Light (8 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> It's too big for me unfortunately, and at that price I'm not sure how many miles I'm going to be able to cover before bits start falling off! Also, as mentioned earlier, I was looking for one with STI shifters I'm afraid. Thanks for the link though



Another option - get one cheap without STIs, buy some second hand STIs on eBay and you're sorted. That's what I did with one bike. £30 for the bike, £20 for the shifters and £5 for the downtube cable stops. They can be had pretty cheaply if you are not after 10 or 11 speed and non-STI bikes are much cheaper in general.


----------



## TobyM (8 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Another option - get one cheap without STIs, buy some second hand STIs on eBay and you're sorted. That's what I did with one bike. £30 for the bike, £20 for the shifters and £5 for the downtube cable stops. They can be had pretty cheaply if you are not after 10 or 11 speed and non-STI bikes are much cheaper in general.


I was thinking about doing this - how did you manage to pick up some STI shifters for £20? They seem to go for around £40 on ebay, sometimes more. Might be worth trying though, and in the meantime before I do get STI shifters the standard gear change system will probably be fine. Looks like I'm heading back towards the viking!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> I was thinking about doing this - how did you manage to pick up some STI shifters for £20? They seem to go for around £40 on ebay, sometimes more. Might be worth trying though, and in the meantime before I do get STI shifters the standard gear change system will probably be fine. Looks like I'm heading back towards the viking!


I'll be surprised if you don't enjoy the bike


----------



## TobyM (8 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I'll be surprised if you don't enjoy the bike


I hope I do, it's a toss up now between the Carrera Virtuouso and the viking with some STI shifters added on. How do you find the gearing on the viking - okay for big hills? I regularly cycle up a hill which is about 2 miles long, with about a 650ft gain which is easy enough on my MTB but I don't know what it would be like on a road bike.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> I hope I do, it's a toss up now between the Carrera Virtuouso and the viking with some STI shifters added on. How do you find the gearing on the viking - okay for big hills? I regularly cycle up a hill which is about 2 miles long, with about a 650ft gain which is easy enough on my MTB but I don't know what it would be like on a road bike.


Well I have managed cat 3 climbs on her and at 15st I am not the greatest of climbers. If anything I would like a larger top gear for flat speed.


----------



## User16625 (8 Aug 2011)

This topic reminds me of a top gear challenge where they all have to buy supercars for £1500.


----------



## galactico (8 Aug 2011)

The Sperminator said:


> This topic reminds me of a top gear challenge where they all have to buy supercars for £1500.



none of them lasted too long did they?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Aug 2011)

The Sperminator said:


> This topic reminds me of a top gear challenge where they all have to buy supercars for £1500.


There is a big difference between cheap and inexpensive. Also the budget is now £200. The Viking I have is proving to be a great machine for the money and has a lot of upgrade potential. Also I am loath to take seriously anyone who thinks road riding on a TT bike will be like a road racing bike.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Aug 2011)

galactico said:


> none of them lasted too long did they?


Maybe because they were 30 year old shitters?


----------



## galactico (8 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Maybe because they were 30 year old shitters?



I wasnt trying to say anything for £200 would be sh**e. My roadie is a second hand carrera vanquish. It is in mint condition and only cost £210. Thats with tiagra parts and carbon forks. Bargains are out there if you look hard enough.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....910259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Aug 2011)

galactico said:


> I wasnt trying to say anything for £200 would be sh**e. My roadie is a second hand carrera vanquish. It is in mint condition and only cost £210. Thats with tiagra parts and carbon forks. Bargains are out there if you look hard enough.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....910259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


Simply an observation on the TG £1500 challenge.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Aug 2011)

Some months ago I was looking for a small framed road bike. At the time Biggs682 (I might have misremembered the user name) was selling a couple of bikes for £100. Send him a pm to see if he is still selling them.

Be careful of things that are too cheap on eBay/gumtree as they're a den for stolen bikes


----------



## TobyM (8 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Well I have managed cat 3 climbs on her and at 15st I am not the greatest of climbers. If anything I would like a larger top gear for flat speed.


Thanks 



galactico said:


> I wasnt trying to say anything for £200 would be sh**e. My roadie is a second hand carrera vanquish. It is in mint condition and only cost £210. Thats with tiagra parts and carbon forks. Bargains are out there if you look hard enough.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...T#ht_500wt_1156


Wish I could find something like this, but I've been looking at ebay/classifieds over the last few days with no luck - but I bet if I stop looking something brilliant will turn up!



ttcycle said:


> Some months ago I was looking for a small framed road bike. At the time Biggs682 (I might have misremembered the user name) was selling a couple of bikes for £100. Send him a pm to see if he is still selling them.
> 
> Be careful of things that are too cheap on eBay/gumtree as they're a den for stolen bikes


Looked up the name, but he's situated in Wellingborough, so won't be able to collect even if he did have anything!


----------



## User16625 (9 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Also I am loath to take seriously anyone who thinks road riding on a TT bike will be like a road racing bike.



Then dont.
Nothing wrong with trying tho. I remember reading a bike magazine article involving strapping sidebags to a gsxr and a trip to germany and back. 180 mph sportsbike aint the ideal tourer but not nearly as bad as the rider initially anticipated. Each to their own I believe. For the topic, all im saying is its going to be difficult to find a decent road bike that cheap. I tried it once myself (a carrera valour from halfords) and things worked out very badly.


----------



## galactico (9 Aug 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Apollo-TD...UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f0cbdbc8d#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## the snail (9 Aug 2011)

For £100 - £200 I'd look at the Carrera bikes with STI, there seem to be lots on ebay, so you just need to be patient and wait for a good deal to come along. If you look at the completed listings you can see what sort of prices they sell for. It's worth checking out advance train tickets if you need to collect, it can be a very cost effective option.


----------



## TobyM (9 Aug 2011)

galactico said:


> http://www.ebay.co.u...d#ht_500wt_1156


Missed it! But was too big anyway, I'm after a 54cm frame



the snail said:


> For £100 - £200 I'd look at the Carrera bikes with STI, there seem to be lots on ebay, so you just need to be patient and wait for a good deal to come along. If you look at the completed listings you can see what sort of prices they sell for. It's worth checking out advance train tickets if you need to collect, it can be a very cost effective option.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking (or something similar to a Carrera) - and thanks for the tip about advanced train tickets


----------

